# Hummer wars



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

I put a small mark on the bottle, not a drop missing from yesterday afternoon then again all day today. I think they're kaput.
Maybe my NW lakeshore area birds are now in Saginaw with icefalcon working their way further south.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

Saw one this morning, but nobody came around the rest of the day. 

Yep, probably starting to head south. A little earlier than usual it seems like though.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

weve had feeding wars for the last couple of days.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

wyldkat49766 said:


> weve had feeding wars for the last couple of days.


Feeding wars here too. Only made a couple cups of solution. I'm expecting them to leave soon.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

We had several last Sunday, beating each up around the feeder...since then, nothing. Had two kingfishers pounding on each other out on the lake two days ago, they're gone, too. And I haven't seen an adult loon since Labor Day, just the young ones left, trying to learn how to call...LOL


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

They have really been active around our feeders the last 2 weeks. The 6-7 we had most of summer doubled in the last couple days, must be some migrants stopping by. It is so cool to sit on the deck surrounded by 4 feeders and a dozen hummers going crazy around them.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

4th day of no hummers. Pretty sure they're gone.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Downriver Tackle said:


> 4th day of no hummers. Pretty sure they're gone.


7 day nada here.
The 1 pop bottle test is full of bees/wasps/jackets...going to make more and bigger bottles next year.

Bringing the feeders in and cleaning them up for storage before they freeze and crack.
Been pushing 30/32 at night since Friday.

Now it's suet time for the stragglers and other holdover species.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

I cannot seem to keep many birds interested in the feeders. I do have plants for them. I put fruit in suet cake feeders to attract fruit flies. I live in the city, not near woods. This season I have seen 2 birds. Maybe they are visiting when I am at work. I use feeders with perches. Give them a place to rest. One lady who uses well water said she boils her sugar water to keep the sugar suspended in the solution. I have only stirred my til the sugar is not visible. Any truth to this boiling tap water? Thanks.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Still have one here getting fat from the feeder.Been hitting the feeder hard the last couple of days so I expect this is the final migration push.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

> Any truth to this boiling tap water?


Yes, I'd change to that next year. That is how I've always done it. Not sure if you have city clorinated water, might want to try some distilled water too.

Numbers have dropped here the last few days but just saw one at the feeder.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Tried boiling the sugar water again and it comes out cloudy. Is this normal?


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

finlander said:


> I cannot seem to keep many birds interested in the feeders. I do have plants for them. I put fruit in suet cake feeders to attract fruit flies. I live in the city, not near woods. This season I have seen 2 birds. Maybe they are visiting when I am at work. I use feeders with perches. Give them a place to rest. One lady who uses well water said she boils her sugar water to keep the sugar suspended in the solution. I have only stirred my til the sugar is not visible. Any truth to this boiling tap water? Thanks.


 I quit boiling and went to a 2:1 water:sugar ratio and had more here than ever. I stayed with red coloring also. Seemed to make a difference. With no color, allot of them just flew up to that feeder and flew away, I guess assuming it was empty.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

When I boil sugar water, it does not come out cloudy. I use a 3 to 1 ratio in early spring and again after Labor Day. I use 4 to 1 all summer. Have steady action all year. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

All gone from my feeders here in Ludville.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Seems this year I bought beet sugar. Next year it's cane sugar. Got to read labels.:lol:


----------

